# Help get a furry to play in an All Star football bowl!



## QuixoticMutt (Nov 15, 2009)

Everyone please go to http://www.turnto23.com/23yardline/index.html and on the right side there is a poll, please vote for me (Ken Thackrey) to get into the arena All Star football game! ! !  

PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE!

PS: you can vote once every five minutes. TELL YOUR FRIENDS!

PPS: It's a good chance to get a fellow furry into a mainstream sports event!


----------



## Xx WoLF (Nov 15, 2009)

You got it, I'll vote you in.


----------



## QuixoticMutt (Nov 15, 2009)

Xx WoLF said:


> You got it, I'll vote you in.


hehe thanks so much!

FURRIES UNITE XD


----------



## WatchfulStorm (Nov 15, 2009)

Sure, why not. 
wow, you've already got half the votes.


----------



## Jashwa (Nov 15, 2009)

You have 50% of the votes, you don't need our help


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Nov 15, 2009)

Done, and........ done.


----------



## QuixoticMutt (Nov 15, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> You have 50% of the votes, you don't need our help



Yeah but every vote counts XP about 90% of those votes were from furries though XD


----------



## Kommodore (Nov 15, 2009)

If nothing else, your marketing skills are clearly superior to those of your opponent's.


----------



## Revy (Nov 15, 2009)

lol


----------



## Azure (Nov 15, 2009)

Voted for you! Hope you get it, football is awesome.


----------



## Vintage (Nov 15, 2009)

this thread made my heart grow three whole sizes


----------



## Barak (Nov 15, 2009)

Voted !

You have a Good advance on the other


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 15, 2009)

voted!^^ good luck!


----------



## Ikrit (Nov 15, 2009)

voted
hope ya win


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 15, 2009)

*votes the living daylights out of the poll*


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Nov 15, 2009)

I didn't vote because furries are fat :V
Naaaah.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 15, 2009)

Miko78 said:


> Yeah but every vote counts XP about 90% of those votes were from furries though XD


It's a good thing your coach doesn't know what a furry is


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Nov 15, 2009)

Question related to link: Could they have gotten a worse couple of models to pose for that ad?  Seriously, what the fuck are they supposed to be?  They look like a couple of gay frat boys.


----------



## QuixoticMutt (Nov 15, 2009)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> Question related to link: Could they have gotten a worse couple of models to pose for that ad?  Seriously, what the fuck are they supposed to be?  They look like a couple of gay frat boys.



Those are the local sports personalities of that station, they are intentionally goofy  The white guy is definately gay though XP


----------



## Urbanwolf (Nov 15, 2009)

Voted for you...hope you win! oh and seems like your winning too...by alot.


----------



## WolvesSoulZ (Nov 15, 2009)

Voted for ya ! ^^ Good luck


----------



## TDK (Nov 15, 2009)

Voted for you... again and again in 5 minutes and so on. Hope you kick some ass in the all-star game #78!


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 15, 2009)

Voted. Good luck and all that jazz.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 15, 2009)

CommodoreKitty said:


> If nothing else, your marketing skills are clearly superior to those of your opponent's.


"vote if furry for a furry" Why didn't we think of this before?!


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 15, 2009)

Here's hoping you win.


----------



## Kryn (Nov 15, 2009)

I voted for ya, looks like you're already going to win though


----------



## Aden (Nov 15, 2009)

Vote'd.


----------



## QuixoticMutt (Nov 15, 2009)

Kryn said:


> I voted for ya, looks like you're already going to win though



hehe it takes place until Saturday at noon so there's a whole week for people to catch up XP


----------



## Ratte (Nov 15, 2009)

Voted for you.  Good luck, Miko.


----------



## QuixoticMutt (Nov 15, 2009)

Thank you everyone for voting XD Keep it up! Buddha is trying to make a surge :O


----------



## pheonix (Nov 15, 2009)

I'll make a deal with you. I'll vote for you if you promise that if you ever get asked to sign with the Dolphins or Packers you do it. =P

But seriously, I'm voting for you. :3


----------



## QuixoticMutt (Nov 15, 2009)

Dolphins? Maybe. Packers? IN A HEARTBEAT!


----------



## Aden (Nov 15, 2009)

Miko78 said:


> Buddha is trying to make a surge :O



FUCK THAT. Psst, everyone - you can vote more than once.


----------



## pheonix (Nov 15, 2009)

Miko78 said:


> Dolphins? Maybe. Packers? IN A HEARTBEAT!



Packers are my favorite. :3 But I have to cheer for the Dolphins cause it's my home team. I hate them so much though. lol They actually won today by a feild goal after the QB passed and interception literally right to one of the other teams players. It was disgusting.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 15, 2009)

Aden said:


> FUCK THAT. Psst, everyone - you can vote more than once.


Everyone vote again!


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 15, 2009)

Vote'd.


----------



## QuixoticMutt (Nov 15, 2009)

Thank you guys so much! Let's put a nail in the coffin and have another surge of voting XD


----------



## pheonix (Nov 15, 2009)

Miko78 said:


> Thank you guys so much! Let's put a nail in the coffin and have another surge of voting XD



Sure but every time I vote you're a million miles ahead still. lol


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Nov 15, 2009)

That sports anchor is terrible and awfully Ryan Seacrest-y.


----------



## QuixoticMutt (Nov 15, 2009)

he is terrible I know but I love him because he is the one who chooses the nominees XD


----------



## pheonix (Nov 15, 2009)

I totally want to see a vid of this game cause it's gonna be awesome. I'm sure you already won dood. You're still way in the lead and I keep voting when I remember too. lol When does the voting end?


----------



## QuixoticMutt (Nov 15, 2009)

Saturday at noon pacific time


----------



## pheonix (Nov 15, 2009)

Miko78 said:


> Saturday at noon pacific time



Damn so a whole week? I should keep voting more often then. *votes again*


----------



## QuixoticMutt (Nov 16, 2009)

pheonix said:


> Damn so a whole week? I should keep voting more often then. *votes again*



Lol yeah, usually by the end of the week the winner has around 4 or 5 thousand votes so when I get to school tomorrow I am gonna make a school announcement so I can get people to vote!


----------



## SirRob (Nov 16, 2009)

Wow, you're dominating this thing. Ha ha ha, beware the power of furries.


----------



## QuixoticMutt (Nov 16, 2009)

SirRob said:


> Wow, you're dominating this thing. Ha ha ha, beware the power of furries.




voted BY the furries FOR the furries XP


----------



## Bittertooth (Nov 16, 2009)

I voted for you.  how did you get nominated?


----------



## QuixoticMutt (Nov 16, 2009)

Bittertooth said:


> I voted for you.  how did you get nominated?



they nominate the 4 best players each week through the season and on friday I had the game of my career and totally lit up the other team's O-Line and I was luckily good enough to be nominated


----------



## Scarborough (Nov 16, 2009)

NO.

Well okay actually I have been voting every time I come across this thread. You had better uh, "represent" well.


----------



## pheonix (Nov 16, 2009)

Miko78 said:


> Lol yeah, usually by the end of the week the winner has around 4 or 5 thousand votes so when I get to school tomorrow I am gonna make a school announcement so I can get people to vote!



I have no life so if I keep voting you'll have a lot more then that. :3


----------



## QuixoticMutt (Nov 16, 2009)

Scarborough said:


> NO.
> 
> Well okay actually I have been voting every time I come across this thread. You had better uh, "represent" well.



I was gonna run out on the field in a fursuit with hyper-boobs and strategically placed holes... thanks for ruining my dreams :c

 just kidding, I am pretty good with media and I do plan on shouting out to the fandom in the interview if I get voted in but I going to just mention it, I will only ellaborate if they ask and even then I will make it sound good


----------



## QuixoticMutt (Nov 16, 2009)

pheonix said:


> I have no life so if I keep voting you'll have a lot more then that. :3



Pheonix you are a saviour!


----------



## pheonix (Nov 16, 2009)

Miko78 said:


> Pheonix you are a saviour!



I know, I'm just that awesome.  Remember the little guy when you're all football famous and stuff. I''ve voted a few times since my last post.


----------



## QuixoticMutt (Nov 16, 2009)

pheonix said:


> I know, I'm just that awesome.  Remember the little guy when you're all football famous and stuff. I''ve voted a few times since my last post.



You kidding me? of course I will remember!


----------



## Aden (Nov 16, 2009)

Man they're going to suspect something's up when you have almost all the votes ever


----------



## SirRob (Nov 16, 2009)

Poor Roger, no one loves him.


----------



## pheonix (Nov 16, 2009)

Miko78 said:


> You kidding me? of course I will remember!



Awesome. Just remember you said that when us small guys want an autograph or want to have a little chat when we see ya walking about. :3 *votes again*


----------



## Scarborough (Nov 16, 2009)

SirRob said:


> Poor Roger, no one loves him.



He has what, twenty-three votes.

I mean, to Roger's credit, that's twenty-three more votes than, say, I have.


----------



## QuixoticMutt (Nov 16, 2009)

I actually voted for him once to make it closer between 3rd place... backwards politics, gotta love it!


----------



## pheonix (Nov 16, 2009)

Miko78 said:


> I actually voted for him once to make it closer between 3rd place... backwards politics, gotta love it!



Vote for yourself cause it's useless to vote for you if you're gonna vote for your opponent(s). ;3 *votes once again*


----------



## QuixoticMutt (Nov 16, 2009)

FFF I just got a text from a friend of Joe Pearson, he is beginning to campaign too, expect things to get a little closer over the next few days *bites nails*


----------



## Scarborough (Nov 16, 2009)

Psssssssssh.

You have a 500 vote head start ahead of that guy.


----------



## QuixoticMutt (Nov 16, 2009)

hehe true but safety first


----------



## pheonix (Nov 16, 2009)

Miko78 said:


> hehe true but safety first



Remember the guy with no life.


----------



## SirRob (Nov 16, 2009)

Miko78 said:


> I actually voted for him once to make it closer between 3rd place... backwards politics, gotta love it!


You're gonna regret that when he wins. XD


----------



## QuixoticMutt (Nov 16, 2009)

pheonix said:


> Remember the guy with no life.


Pshhhh, don't talk like that, when you think of it, I have no life either... 7 hours straight of online campaigning to play one extra football game? OH YEAHHHH I got a life


----------



## pheonix (Nov 16, 2009)

Miko78 said:


> Pshhhh, don't talk like that, when you think of it, I have no life either... 7 hours straight of online campaigning to play one extra football game? OH YEAHHHH I got a life



Well it's a better life then mine. 12 hours of online time today with 10,000+ posts on a furry forum. I really have no life. XD *votes again* lol


----------



## QuixoticMutt (Nov 16, 2009)

pheonix said:


> Well it's a better life then mine. 12 hours of online time today with 10,000+ posts on a furry forum. I really have no life. XD *votes again* lol



nah that's just dedication


----------



## selkie (Nov 16, 2009)

Wow, Miko, you're doing excellently in the polls. :'D
Best of luck at the game!

I'll keep voting for you!


----------



## pheonix (Nov 16, 2009)

Miko78 said:


> nah that's just dedication



I can say the same for you and your fight for this game, it'll give you something better then what my dedication has.


----------



## QuixoticMutt (Nov 16, 2009)

Eh every dog has its day, you will have yours, I am having mine all this week XP


----------



## pheonix (Nov 16, 2009)

Miko78 said:


> Eh every dog has its day, you will have yours, I am having mine all this week XP



Touche, lets hope that day comes soon. :3 *votes even more* I should spread the word more tomorrow. I'll do it as a personal favor as I know way to many people on the internet.


----------



## QuixoticMutt (Nov 16, 2009)

If you can, that would be great! ! ! Thanks so much Pheonix!


----------



## pheonix (Nov 16, 2009)

Miko78 said:


> If you can, that would be great! ! ! Thanks so much Pheonix!



I live to help others.


----------



## QuixoticMutt (Nov 16, 2009)

I am gaining votes but the others are too lol I feel it's gonna get close by the end of the week unless of course I get a little more furry Blackup


----------



## Vaelarsa (Nov 16, 2009)

HAY GUISE. IM A FURRY. PLZ VOTE ME 4 PREZIDUNT KK?

FURRY AND SKEELZ IN UNRELATED SUBJECTS ARE TTLY RELEVUNT.


----------



## ~secret~ (Nov 16, 2009)

Vaelarsa said:


> HAY GUISE. IM A FURRY. PLZ VOTE ME 4 PREZIDUNT KK?
> 
> *FURRY AND SKEELZ IN UNRELATED SUBJECTS ARE TTLY RELEVUNT.*



Pretty much this.


----------



## QuixoticMutt (Nov 16, 2009)

Hmm, I could've sworn I posted this thread in the "Off Topic" section.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Nov 16, 2009)

58%

Sorry man, you're going to lose.


----------



## QuixoticMutt (Nov 16, 2009)

Teto said:


> 58%
> 
> Sorry man, you're going to lose.


 

lol I know. How turrible :c


----------



## goose (Nov 16, 2009)

Voted about 10-20 times now. Good luck!


----------



## QuixoticMutt (Nov 16, 2009)

goose said:


> Voted about 10-20 times now. Good luck!


 
hehe thanks a bunch Goose!


----------



## Bittertooth (Nov 16, 2009)

Wow, you're really winning now.  but i started voting for the guy in last place because i feel sorry for him


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 16, 2009)

Bittertooth said:


> Wow, you're really winning now.  but i started voting for the guy in last place because i feel sorry for him


*GASP*


----------



## QuixoticMutt (Nov 16, 2009)

lol thanks for the votes and yeah... I voted for the lat place guy a few times too


----------



## TDK (Nov 16, 2009)

I can picture this playin out in a couple of days irl Miko.

Coach: Ken, congrats on making the bowl game!
Ken (Miko): Thanks! *Cheesy grin*
Teammate #1: Man did you see the results?
Ken: Huh?
Teammate #1: Dude, like 10,000 people voted for you vs. like a couple hundred for everyone else combined.
Teammate #2: That's amazing, how'd you manage to do that!
Ken: Oh... I got some friends. *Winks at the camera*









Teammate #1: Who are you winking at?
Ken: Oh... nobody *Winks again*


----------



## QuixoticMutt (Nov 16, 2009)

Motor Mouth said:


> I can picture this playin out in a couple of days irl Miko.
> 
> Coach: Ken, congrats on making the bowl game!
> Ken (Miko): Thanks! *Cheesy grin*
> ...



If this was smaller I would totally sig this! !! That's awesome XD


----------



## Bittertooth (Nov 18, 2009)

are you in any of the videos?


----------



## QuixoticMutt (Nov 18, 2009)

I was but it was from week 2 and they deleted the week 2 vids :c it was for me getting a fumble recovery and running it back about 10 yards


----------



## deathshadow1991 (Nov 18, 2009)

well you got support from this fox, even though im not much into sports, i just believe in the idea of "pay it forward". cant wait to see a vid of you being interviewd when ya get in


----------



## QuixoticMutt (Nov 18, 2009)

Not sure wheather they interview me or not but if they do, I will definately post the vid, chances look really good right now! Thanks everyone for voting! ! !


----------



## QuixoticMutt (Nov 20, 2009)

One full day left tomorrow and on Saturday it will close at noon, I think I might be safe  Thanks everyone for the votes


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 20, 2009)

looks like youll win this, thats awesome X3 congrats!
and wow, looks like you will win against buddha himself! :O


----------



## Scarborough (Nov 22, 2009)

So, how'd it go?


----------



## QuixoticMutt (Dec 8, 2009)

mods, delete my thread please???


----------



## Aden (Dec 8, 2009)

Scarborough said:


> So, how'd it go?





QuixoticMutt said:


> mods, delete my thread please???



Apparently it didn't go well.


----------

